# Flash; why so expensive?



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

i have been doing animation in school for a while, and flash is very fun, but it costs so much money! why! i would have bought it if it was cheaper but it is around 300 dollars. if anyone can tell me how to get flash cheaper, maybe an older version, please tell me.
P.S if this is the wrong forum to post this sorry, but i thought this one was most appropriate for my question


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

can i get the education version that is cheaper if i am a student in high school?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You should be able to. The only stipulation with student/teacher versions is that you cannot use them for commercial works.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> You should be able to. The only stipulation with student/teacher versions is that you cannot use them for commercial works.


what does that mean? i can't sell it?
i don't plan to
or can i not distribute it at all


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You cannot profit from the product that you create with it. It is suppose to be use only for learning.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> You cannot profit from the product that you create with it. It is suppose to be use only for learning.


i will check again if my brother has it, but if he doesn't what version is best for both good price and good features?


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

Lemonio said:


> i will check again if my brother has it, but if he doesn't what version is best for both good price and good features?


anyone?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The student version has all the same tricks as the commercial version.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> The student version has all the same tricks as the commercial version.


nonono. i didn't mean student version. i meant which version of the program. flash 8, flash mx, ...


----------



## wolf_3d (Mar 7, 2005)

Lemonio said:


> nonono. i didn't mean student version. i meant which version of the program. flash 8, flash mx, ...


I'd recommend the latest version, other wise you'll find it harder to keep up with coming versions and what you currently know will soon become obsolete.

In flash 8 they intoduced image processing capabilities which didn't exist in older versions.. you might be interested in that.

It would also be helpful for you to check out the flash forums at Adobe.com. Thats where I used to seek (and find) advice.

Cheers.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

any other suggestions?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

swish might be another option. i remember using swish 2, but in the olden days mainly for text animation. they have now expanded the selection pack so maybe there is something in there to suite you.


----------

